# Drummond Montana tractor show, Oct 2, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

10/2 Antique Tractor Show/Car Show - Drummond
Drummond City Park; parade starts at 11 a.m. Starting with a parade, the Drummond Antique Tractor Show offers a barbecue, quilt show, games, tractor races, bingo and more! For more information, call (406) 288-0002.


----------

